# Spindle Wrench Solution/Option



## aametalmaster (Oct 31, 2010)

I think i need some more stacked tool boxes to catch up to you LOL...Bob


----------



## HMF (Nov 9, 2010)

My shop is too tiny for the stacked ones, so I bought a few of the Kennedy 520's on Ebay to store small instruments in. I made some small built-in shelves in the 2x4 framing that just holds the 520's with the top cracked open. There is a cool video on Youtube that shows the Snap On toolboxes being made. They put hundreds of welds into those boxes, which accounts for their strength.

Best,


Nelson


----------

